# Microwave Over Range Insall (Space Issues)



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A microwave is supported by 2 long bolts in the front that are dropped through the upper cabinet.
They look like stock cabinets, just replace the 18" with a 12" for needed height.
Should be 19 1/2 clearance with a 12" cabinet.


----------



## Oyiwaa (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks very much.. where do you think i can get the 12inch cabinets.. I hear they are no longer priduced.. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oyiwaa (Jun 12, 2014)

That's they've been out of production aince the houses were built around 1999.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What's the makes name?


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Sep 29, 2008)

You should be able to get a 12" cabinet or have one made to match. 

Whatever you do, don't install it with the current cabinet as-is. The previous owner of my house did that and I could not see any controls on the back of the stove (electric) and there was less than an inch between my large pot and the microwave. and it wasn't even that large of a pot (8 or 10 quart I believe). I'll see if I can dig out a picture of what it looked like. Needless to say, I removed it and added a shelf for a counter top one elsewhere. 

You might be able to remove the cabinet and make an open shelf at the correct height and just hide the bolts somehow.


----------



## Oyiwaa (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks. I can't remember the name. But I was considering using the shelf instead. My main issue is how to get a power outlet close to the microwave. I have never installed one, but wondered if its doable. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Sep 29, 2008)

You should have power for the light and fan above the stove currently, but may not have an electrical box for it, as I know sometimes they are wired directly. You get a remodel electrical box and add that to the wall, above the shelf location, ot you could do a surface mount one, but it might not look as nice. 

If you aren't familiar with electrical, you may want to hire someone, but there should be power very close to the location already, so that's good. 

If you do do it yourself, get the deep single gang remodel box to make sure you have enough room to work. 

For my microwave shelf, I cut a small hole in the back of it that the cord fit through because in my case, the microwave sat on the shelf, but the outlet was below. You case may be the reverse of that.


----------

